# Pistachio fluorescence, just kind of cool



## bhatleberg (Jan 8, 2018)

Not sure where to put this, but thought it was kind of neat. Pistachio graft union, under black light and not.

Makes me wonder what it was grafted to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## phinds (Jan 9, 2018)

VERY cool. Thanks for posting. I've always assume that pistachio grafts, like those of walnut, was just that of very closely related species that had differing characteristics in the root stock vs in the flowering branches.

Calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 9, 2018)

Common Pistachio, _Pistacia vera _is the one we are most familiar with by its "nut". In Texas and several of the southern states, Chinese pistachio, _P. chinesis_ is a common landscape tree ( I lack having a sample). Like many fruit tree orchards, nut tree orchards are also often composed of grafted stock.

Being in the Anacardiacace family (cashew & sumac), chances of having some florescence under blacklight is good. Within the Pistacia genus, less than 25% have sapwood that fluoresces well. Your example shows just the heartwood reacting well. Cover it and you might see some response in the sapwood. With the aid of special glasses you might have brighter results, but I would bet your Pistachio was likely grafted to Pistchio.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 9, 2018)

Neat - thanks.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Common Pistachio, _Pistacia vera _is the one we are most familiar with by its "nut". In Texas and several of the southern states, Chinese pistachio, _P. chinesis_ is a common landscape tree ( I lack having a sample). Like many fruit tree orchards, nut tree orchards are also often composed of grafted stock.
> 
> Being in the Anacardiacace family (cashew & sumac), chances of having some florescence under blacklight is good. Within the Pistacia genus, less than 25% have sapwood that fluoresces well. Your example shows just the heartwood reacting well. Cover it and you might see some response in the sapwood. With the aid of special glasses you might have brighter results, but I would bet your Pistachio was likely grafted to Pistchio.



I’ll see if I can remedy your lack of Chinese pistache next time my tree guys comes across one. I might even have a piece or two in the shop.


----------



## phinds (Jan 9, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’ll see if I can remedy your lack of Chinese pistache next time my tree guys comes across one. I might even have a piece or two in the shop.


OO, OO, me too, me too ! 
If you have enough send it to Mark since he and I get together fairly regularly and I'll pay for both of us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 12, 2018)

In Texas and several of the southern states, Chinese pistachio, _P. chinesis_ is a common landscape tree ( I lack having a sample) 

Ditto for me as well I'll keep an eye out for the both of you. They were chosen for a Neighborhood Tree program - free plant in your yard if you water them - by the city and are now about 10+ years old We had a great fall color down our block nice red/yellow color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

